# Destructions



## Flatlander (Apr 22, 2006)

What are they?  How are they used?  What types of destructions are in your arsenal?


----------



## cfr (Apr 24, 2006)

If I give a hard cross to someones nose, it will hopefully be destroyed.


----------



## Jimi (Apr 24, 2006)

I like limb destructions, as mentioned in some other post. The Guntings of the FMA are very effective at destroying an opponents weapons etc...with striking them. Punish the hand or foot etc... that attacks you. Also many destructions  can come from submission holds like achilies locks or arm bars etc... Instead of trying to control or submitt your opponent, just crank enough to break them. I also like stick submissions, using a baton or short stick and asserting a lock to crushing pressure. A good left hook to da jaw (or a cross) is also a destruction when landed cleanly enough. Destructions are a good way to diminish an opponents ability to continue to attack you, if done to a vital area such as the neck or spine, a destruction can end a fight permantly. Hate to be on the receiving end of any of these, even if only in training.PEACE


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 25, 2006)

Some destructions would be when a cross is coming in shift your torso back and tilt your elbow so that the fist smashes into your elbow causing a destruction. it is a technique that should put the attacker in pain causing an opening for a straigyht blast or something else. One I have actually used in a fight. We both were on the ground and were getting back up. the other guy beat me in getting up and I was pushing up with my hands as he started to punch me. I ducked my head and let him punch me the top of my head. It broke his hand.


----------



## still learning (May 4, 2006)

Hello, Eyes gouges,rakes,rips ....throat..hit the wind pipe, squeeze,choke them out.

Break collar bone, elbows, knees, ankles even wrist, thumbs are good too.

The neck...UM ....may have to pay a price here...Jail?

The nose is good place to hit,palm strike? 

...busting the ear drums...two sides pop them with the claps.

these are somethings to end the fight quickly......?

Best to practice awareness ...leave before things get worst...run away..Just my thoughts ....Aloha


----------



## Calm Intention (May 20, 2006)

scottcatchot said:
			
		

> I ducked my head and *let him punch me the top of my head*. It broke his hand.



That his hand broke is very lucky for you.
There is a juncture of nerves that culminates at the peak of the head(soft spot),  and you 'never' want to get hit there if you can help so.
Permanent damage can result by getting hit there.

Here's a true story for everyone.
Associate at work is demonstrating his martial art to me....accidentally kicks me lightly in the groin:idunno:,  and I'm in some distress.  He tells me to be still, and then he gives me a 1/4 hard whack with his palm on the peak of my head!
A 1/4 hard is still a bit of a jolt.
Result:  Pain is instantly gone,  and I'm somewhat euphoric-- go figure.
And then I learn from a Sensei in Kenpo- from a local school-  what was done,  and how 'dangerous'  this was!

Just thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 21, 2006)

Some great desctructions have already been mentioned like Gunting to the arm on a cross or a jab as well as elbow destructions to the fist with the elbow.  This can also be applied in a gunting variation where the elbow strikes into the target nerve complex.  This is particularly effective against an inclong elbow for example.

In addition I would add a couple others.  Against an armed opponent hitting their weapon hand to break the thumb means they cannot hold the weapon anymore and following with a series of strikes to the arm to further destroy it.  It can also be used with knives, defending an incoming knife attack with a block and cut and subsequent slashes to the arm.

In silat we also work a gunting variation against kicks where we block the kick and back-fist into the leg as well (front kicks are particularly vulnerable to this).  I would also submit that the Muay Thai shield which pits the defenders knee against an incoming round-kick is an effective destruction as well (I know I don't want to kick anymore when my opponent lands it..Oiy!).

Rob


----------



## Flatlander (May 21, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> I would also submit that the Muay Thai shield which pits the defenders knee against an incoming round-kick is an effective destruction as well (I know I don't want to kick anymore when my opponent lands it..Oiy!).
> 
> Rob


True!  Also, clear out and elbow drop to ankle vs. incoming side kick - rib high.


----------

